# Unusual Kelly?? Butterfly bars



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

Can anyone tell me any information on these bars?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2015)

look like Sangers


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2015)

Those look like Sanger brand bars. There were a number of makes other than Kelly back in the day.

Here's a thread with some pics of Sanger brand bars.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51308-Mitchell-bicycle-Adjustable-handlebars-Not-Kelly


----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

Are they worth anything?
JKent


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2015)

Nah, send 'em to me.

I'll even pay shipping


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2015)

trade ya a nice OG Delta battery can for them.
page 2, post 16 can pics: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?72042-Sunday-s-Show-and-Tell-4-12-15/page2


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2015)

jkent said:


> Can anyone tell me any information on these bars?
> Thanks, JKent
> View attachment 252072




That bike has been on eBay for a long time.  Only thing good on it was the bars ( I thought anyway! )


----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is the link to the EBay listing.
Not my bike, just curious about the bars is all.



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172004429077


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2015)

chain wheel's kool...


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2015)

bricycle said:


> chain wheel's kool...





I agree!!  And the more we look at it, it's actually not a bad bike if someone wanted to spend the time with it.
Looks like it has a good wheel set and the bike could be restored with some TLC.  I think the orig listing
price was around $700 if I remember correctly and seems they dropped it a little.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2015)

bars $200, whls $200, chain $100...rest is gravy.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

i like


jkent said:


> Here is the link to the EBay listing.
> Not my bike, just curious about the bars is all.
> View attachment 252129
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-r...429077?hash=item280c434d15:g:U1gAAOSw5VFWMCsN


----------

